# Easton EC70 Aero Fork



## bingpwr (Nov 30, 2008)

Has anybody had any experience with this fork by any chance? Thinking of picking up this fork because I could get a decent price on them. I saw the review page for it, but it seems like there isn't a good review on it. If you guys have any input, I would really appreciate it. Thanks.

Pic of fork:


----------



## Rot Weiss Essen (Nov 10, 2008)

Not the lightest fork out there that is for sure.


----------



## bingpwr (Nov 30, 2008)

Decided to not get it. It's just not my favorite fork  Probably will get a reynolds ouzo pro


----------

